# New RSS Feed: Hiking Trip Reports



## Greg (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello AZers! Like for the skiing trip reports, I've implemented a new RSS feed for the hiking trip reports posted by our members. The new RSS Feed links to a *Trip Report portal*, very similar to our News portal. You can use the following buttons to access the RSS feed:








It is now more important than ever that you carefully follow the instructions found *HERE* when posting trip reports. Thanks and enjoy!


----------

